# first ivf cycle - it's all over?



## Delsie (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi ladies
I'm 8dp5dt for my first IVF cycle and woke up to my period this morning.
Can't stop crying. 
My husband is a complete optimist and has said to wait for test day to be sure (which is Tuesday) but I'm pretty certain this is it.
Do I continue to use the pessaries or just give in to what I feel is inevitable? 
X


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi, I'm sorry to hear this Delsie. Do continue with the pessaries though - I know we know our bodies but keep on with them until test day, just in case. Take care x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

So sorry you have to go through this, I had a very similar situation on my first cycle too  

I would say continue your drugs and then on OTD call the clinic. I know it's horrible, my period was quite bad and doing the drugs still felt really difficult. Then when I called my clinic they told me to continue with the drugs for a few days and retest. It's very hard to hear when in your head you know it's not going to change, but just keep trying to remember they reason they say it is because sometimes it does change. It isn't common but it does happen, and people can bleed heavily and still be pregnant and go on to have a healthy pregnancy. 

Sending you loads of love though honey, it just feels so cruel and tortuous xxxx


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Delsie I'm in the exact same position. 9dp3dt and my period has arrived. Def not spotting or light bleeding as clinic said I may have. It's not even pink or brown stained it's bright red fresh blood with clots. Sorry peeps if TMI but I also know this is my period but hubby says you never know just wait and test. But I do know I've known the last 8 times too. It's heartbreaking isn't it. I don't how we're all supposed to cope with all this. I hope you have some support Delsie xx


----------



## Delsie (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you all. My husband has been amazing, even though I felt so horrible telling him what had happened. We basically wrote yesterday off, cancelled all our plans and just grieved together.
We will have one more try on the NHS, but I think I am going to ask the clinic or my GP for a laparoscopy first. I know that the nurse saw some endometriosis on my scans, and I will feel better if I can maybe find something to blame.
Kappa I'm so sorry you're going through the same thing, love and hugs to you xx


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

You're lucky you get another nhs cycle where we live is only funded for 1 which is making me more stressed. I hope you get the answers you're looking for and your next cycle works out xx


----------



## Delsie (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh Kappa that's so unfair. I know that at the moment *technically* the PCT where we are still say three tries on the NHS, but the fertility nurse told us they are literally just waiting for the papers to be signed to say it has been reduced to two. 
It's so unfair that it is not the same everywhere. 
Will you go private here or abroad do you think?
X


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

Probably here I'm not really sure I'm just so upset atm. hope you're doing ok x


----------

